# Loader Wanted



## NJFF41 (Apr 5, 2011)

I have a Ford 2810 tractor and want a quick attach loader to install on this.
Not sure of the year as this tractor came with the property I bought in NC.
Tractor is in NC and is where I will install it. I have a trailer to pick up unit.


https://www.dropbox.com/s/c6hg17k0vz5lo6q/20140513_124225.jpg?n=295692666

Thank You

Jeff


----------



## NJFF41 (Apr 5, 2011)

*Bought another Tractor Instead!*



NJFF41 said:


> I have a Ford 2810 tractor and want a quick attach loader to install on this.
> Not sure of the year as this tractor came with the property I bought in NC.
> Tractor is in NC and is where I will install it. I have a trailer to pick up unit.
> 
> ...


No luck finding a Loader either new or used, I tried to find a used one but did not find one locally, So I called the local Woods dealer to get a price on a new quick attach loader.
Well I got the price for buying a loader for my Ford 2810 and was shocked at over $9000 to buy and install! :dazed:
That is way to much as a NEW loader for a kubota or a new holland is at $4000. Not sure why so much more, maybe demand?

So while on the phone with the sales guy I ask him if they have any used machines for sale and he said yes. 

A Kubota L3940 with a quick attach loader and a skid steer mount bucket, 4x4, HST, 2008 model year with 1140 hours, serviced every 250 hours, greased every week for $14000 so I bought it.

*I will be selling the Ford 2810 asking $9000 OBO located in Fairmont NC*.
Runs great, everything works, I just need a loader as I plan on building a Kennel and doing some clearing.
Email or call me at 908-319-3195 if interested or any questions.
I will be at the property 1st week of September.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Pretty crazy price for that FEL for your ford! I checked out a OEM backhoe attachment for one of my tractors... $12000.00!!!!!! I was totally floored! I could buy a complete , used rubber tired backhoe for that!
Needless to say, I saved $11980.00 and got the missus a real nice shovel for her birthday.
NOT! I'd still be fishing pieces of that handle out of my posterior end if I had!!


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I don't think you could go wrong with that Kubota! Everything you needed plus some!


----------



## msheron (Nov 24, 2013)

Buying Orange was a great choice! I have had Kubota products in the past and never a issue. Good deal and if you sell the Ford you will have replenish money or implement money! Just another way to look at it.


----------

